# [SOLVED][INSTALL] Nie działa interfejs bezprzewodowy 3945ABG

## remix2000

Witam.

Próbowałem zainstalować Gentoo na laptopie(hp pavilion dv8000, wg. nalepki), ale po załadowaniu modułu(iwl3945, ponieważ

```
lspci

(...)

06:00.0 Network Controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3954ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)

(...)

potem:

# modprobe iwl3954

#

```

) i uruchomieniu adaptera pokazuje się:

```
# ifconfig wlp6s0 up

SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory

```

Co robić?

Proszę o pomoc...

PS: Wcześniej używałem Debiana, to mój pierwszy kontakt z Gentoo.Last edited by remix2000 on Mon Jul 14, 2014 12:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bialy

Sprawdź 

```
dmesg
```

nie masz tam żadnej podpowiedzi?

----------

## remix2000

Znalazłem linijki, z których wywnioskowałem, że brakuje firmware'u iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode i iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode. Dorzuciłem go pobierając i rozpakowując stąd: https://packages.debian.org/pl/squeeze/all/firmware-iwlwifi/download i przekopiowałem pliki do /lib/firmware. Zrobiłem

```
# modprobe iwl3945
```

i chyba działa(co wnioskuję po wyniku ping).

A tyle się nad tym głowiłem...

Dziękuję za pomoc.

----------

## Bialy

 *remix2000 wrote:*   

> Znalazłem linijki, z których wywnioskowałem, że brakuje firmware'u iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode i iwlwifi-3945-2.ucode. Dorzuciłem go pobierając i rozpakowując stąd: https://packages.debian.org/pl/squeeze/all/firmware-iwlwifi/download i przekopiowałem pliki do /lib/firmware. Zrobiłem
> 
> ```
> # modprobe iwl3945
> ```
> ...

 

```
sys-kernel/linux-firmware
```

  :Wink: 

----------

